# Grey's Anatomy recording issue



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

We went to watch Grey's last night, it showed it recorded the full 2 hours, but wouldn't play past the 1:05 mark, just would go to the yes or no delete page.


----------



## sstv (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi There
I got the same thing, really got to hate 1:05. I tried everything I could think of but finally deleted it

SSTV


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Got it all to play here... WFAA Dallas.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Sounds like...

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/211567-only-with-fx/

Only not on fx!


----------



## Starchild (Sep 4, 2007)

Not very happy to see a big reveal and then find that we couldn't watch the second hour! Thank god for HULU today. You screwed up Directv!

By the way I was using HR34-700 if it makes any difference.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah I think that happened to my wife but she was caught up to live close to that point so she just finished watching it live. Thank god so I didn't have to hear her b & moan about it.

Yeah it was notoriously a problem with FX, but I've seen it happen a few other times on random things. Weird, its always 1 hour, 5 minutes... not a second more. Oh it was the SNL 40th anniversary special. That one I had to finish up on Hulu.


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

Exactly the same thing happened here at exactly the same time so this obviously had to be an issue from the provider end of things. DirecTV is already in the dog house around here with the play next nag screen so issues like this only compound the drum beats of looking for alternatives. Seems like these types of issues (failed/missed recordings, recordings ending too soon, vod issues, and other such nuisance type things) are becoming much more common as of late. And I have no confidence that any of this will get any better if the ATT merger goes thru.


----------



## Colonel Badger (Jul 23, 2007)

Yup. Happened to us too on our HR44. Had the problem with FX and Americans too. Is this a guide problem or a Genie software problem !!??!!!!!


----------

